# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  خطای Security error هنگام اتصال از Silverlight به Sharepoint با WCF

## hakim22

در یک پروژه قصد دارم محتویات یک لیست را از sharepoint به یک web part که با silverlight ساخته شده کپی کنم. برای اینکار از WCF استفاده کردم. 

مشکل اینه که هنگام گزارش گیری از WCF خطای Security error دریافت می کنم.
فایل ClientAccessPolicy رو هم ساختم. و تنظیمات Security Validating رو در Genereal settings مربوط به web application روی حالات مختلف تنظیم کردم.

----------


## hakim22

این مشکل با تغییر در فایل ClientAccessPolicy  حل شد

----------

